# RESOLU - Impossible installer applications App Store iPhone



## MrCyril (12 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Je poste ce message car j'avais un problème et je n'ai trouvé nulle part de solution sur le Web, donc si quelqu'un d'autre a ce problème, il pourra trouvé la solution ici.

J'ai acheté des applications sur iTunes App Store, l'achat sse passe bien, mais lorsque j'essaye de les transférés depuis iTunes vers mon iPhone, ça marche "Certaines applications n'ont pas été installé sur votre iPhone car cet ordinateur n'est pas autorisé à les utiliser".

Pour résoudre mon problème, sous iTunes, j'ai fait: onglet "Store" puis "Autoriser l'ordinateur..." , ça m'a mis un message "vous avez autorisé 1 ordinateur sur les 5 possibles", et à la prochaine synchronisation, tout a marché.

A+,
Mr Cyril


----------



## CPalandjian (26 Décembre 2009)

J'ai rencontré exactement le même problème que toi sur iTunes avec mon iPhone.

Tu as dis : "j'ai fait: onglet "Store" puis "Autoriser l'ordinateur..." , ça m'a mis un message "vous avez autorisé 1 ordinateur sur les 5 possibles", et à la prochaine synchronisation, tout a marché."

J'ai fait la même chose, sauf qu'à la prochaine synchronisation, il me redit "cet ordinateur n'est plus autorisé... (...) pour l'autoriser, store > autoriser l'ordinateur"
Je l'ai refait au moins 500 fois ça n'a toujours pas marché.

J'ai donc directement téléchargé les applications depuis mon iPhone, sauf que je voulais tout de même récupérer celles que j'avais achetées depuis mon ordinateur sur iTunes Store.
J'ai donc réessayer de synchoniser, il me dit :
"Cet ordinateur n'est plus autorisé à utiliser les applications installées sur l'iPhone. Souhaitez-vous autoriser cet ordinateur à utiliser les articles achetés sur l'iTunes store ?"
J'ai le choix entre, Annuler, Autoriser et Ne pas autoriser.
Donc une fois de plus je fais Autoriser...
J'ai mon identifiant apple qui s'affiche, je mets mon mot de passe, clique sur réessayer, et là il me dit :
"Cet ordinateur est déjà autorisé..."
Je fais OK, me disant "super ça va enfin marcher" !
Bah non, il me ressort le message d'avant : "Cet ordinateur n'est plus autorisé à utiliser les applications installées sur l'iPhone. Souhaitez-vous autoriser cet ordinateur à utiliser les articles achetés sur l'iTunes store ?"
Et cetera et cetera...

EN GROS CA MARCHE PAS !!! AIDEZ MOI JE VOUS EN SUPPLIE !


----------



## Macuserman (26 Décembre 2009)

Le problème revient souvent en période de fêtes.

Parfois, je dis bien parfois, une réinstallation d'iTunes remet tout ça à plat et débloque le merdier.


----------



## Edlihtam (31 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème que "CPalandjian" et j'ai déjà désinstallé mon Itunes et réinstallé ensuite la toute dernière version et le problème persiste... .

Avez vous une solution à m'apporter ou pas car je ne trouve vraiment rien et ça commence sérieusement à me fatiguer de ne pas trouver de solution.

J'espère vraiment que vous pourrez m'apporter une réponse.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Edlihtam (3 Janvier 2010)

J'apprécie beaucoup que vous répondiez si vite! Si vous n'avez pas de solution dites le. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Macuserman (3 Janvier 2010)

On fait ce qu'on peut pour satisfaire le maximum de gens&#8230; Désolé. 

Écoute, je ne vois plus qu'un appel à Apple qui règle parfois le soucis.
Je peux faire remonter le problème aux ingénieurs si vous voulez&#8230; (?).


----------



## Edlihtam (10 Janvier 2010)

Coucou,

J'ai appelé Apple pour qu'il me dise d'ou venait le problème.

Je vais donc expliquer ce qui bloqué et qui doit surement en bloquer d'autres  pour faire les transfers d'applications via Itunes et qui me faisais aussi apparaitre tout le temps les messages me demandant mes ID dans Itunes.

C'était en fait un fichier à enlever de mon pc . Il faut savoir que le fichier s'installe automatiquement. 

Pour le supprimer et donc se débloquer il faut aller dans le "menu démarrer" ensuite "ordinateur" ensuite "organiser" puis "options des dossiers et de recherche" cliquer ensuite sur l'onglet "affichage" et dans la liste chercher les "paramètres avancés" activer l'option "afficher les fichiers et  dossiers cachés" Une fois ceci fait cliquez sur "ok".

 Ensuite aller dans le "disque dur C:" et qui cliquer sur le dossier "ProgramData" et cherchez le dossier "Apple Computer" cliquer dessus et cliquez ensuite sur le dossier "Itunes". Dans ce dossier vous devez avoir pour seul fichier et dossier restant "SC Info" et "iPodDevices". Si vous avez un autre dossier supprimez le c'est lui qui vous bloque. Je suis désolé j'ai plus le nom en tête mais en tout cas pour moi ça a marché. Une fois ceci fait redémarrer votre pc et vous n'avez plus qu'à faire vos tranfers via Itunes ça marche.

Bon courage à tous.


----------



## Macuserman (10 Janvier 2010)

Voilà un membre très sympathique !
Merci pour les autres d'avoir posté cette réponse et d'y avoir pensé !
Ça en aidera plus d'un !

Un CdB pour toi !


----------



## Edlihtam (19 Janvier 2010)

Tout à fait normal pour moi de donner ce qui a débloqué mon pb.
Je vais pas laisser les autres galérer comme je l'ai fait.
Ce serait un manque de savoir vivre de ma part.

A plus tard et merci pour ton message sympathique.


----------



## Macuserman (19 Janvier 2010)

Non mais je vois souvent des gens dire: "Merci souci(s) réglé(s)" et on les revoit plus.

Donc merci.


----------



## Edlihtam (21 Janvier 2010)

Je sais bien mais étant la première à déplorer cette attitude je ne le fait pas.
J'espère que mon explication pourra aider d'autres personnes.

Donc de rien. 

Merci aussi à toi de m'avoir répondu.


----------



## Macuserman (21 Janvier 2010)

Avec plaisir ! Prie pour moi ! 
(Les résultats des modos awards arriving soon ! ).


----------



## walterkermit (1 Janvier 2011)

Edlihtam a dit:


> Coucou,
> 
> J'ai appelé Apple pour qu'il me dise d'ou venait le problème.
> 
> ...


  Salut a tous, je remonte le sujet car  je rencontre le meme soucis avec mon iphone 4 et en faisant cette manip je n'ai malheureusement QUE le dossier et fichier stipulé plus haut, et pas celui a suprimer , mon probleme ne vient donc pas de là, je resume donc mon probleme:

Septembre 2010 J'ai deux iphone 4, un pour moi et un pour ma femme.
Je suis a ce moment la sous windows vista.
les deux iphones se synchronise parfaitement avec itunes, les appli , les mp3 tout est ok.
Fin novembre ma femme se fait voler son tel.
Entre temps, je met a jour vista pour Windows seven, aucun probleme de compatibilité itunes signalé par microsoft.
Mais apparait un premier probleme :

Apres une  restauration complete et passage en 4.2.1, a  chaque fois que je conecte mon iphone a Itunes, un message d erreur s  affiche "cet ordi nest plus autoriser a utiliser les applis installe sur  l iphone de Kermit, souhaitez vous autoriser cet ordi a utiliser les  articles achetes ds l itune store ?
Puis qd je clique sur "autoriser", il me redemande mon mot de passe itunes, puis je clique sur "autoriser" 
Et ensuite une nouvelle fenetre s ouvre "cet ordinateur est  deja autorisé, en autosisant cet ordinateur , vous en avez autorisé un  sur cinq 
 Et  a chaques fois que jle connecte c'est le meme cinema, alors qu avant il ne me demandait rien 

Mais je peux qd meme effectuer mes synchro, seuelemnt ces message a repetition me gavent.

28 decembre ma femme recoit son nouvel iphone 4 (assurance), et la, deuxieme probleme plus embetant:

je n'arrive pas a reinstaller les appli telechargées precedement, sur le nouevel l iphone 4 de ma femme. 
J'ai bien fait une restauration pour quelle retrouve son ancien tel, mais itunes ne lui a restauré que ses photo de fond d'ecran, ses photo prise avec son iphone, et ses dossiers crees , mais ces derniers restent vides sans aucune appli.
Avant, jarrivais a installer sur son telephone des appli achetés sur le store avec mon compte apple et mon iphone perso.
Maintenat  Itunes me demande tt le tps dautoriser, mais ne parvient pas a installler les appli.

je me retrouve donc avec son iphone inutilisable avec itune.

question: avez vous une solution ?
question2: est ce que si je suprime et reinstale itunes, mes appli acheté et telechargées disparaissent et tt est perdu ?

merci d'avance pour votre aide preciseuse


----------



## Macuserman (1 Janvier 2011)

Alors, je vais essayer de t'aider:

De un: non, si tu supprimes puis réinstalle iTunes, aucun des fichiers n'est perdu. Je le répète encore, iTunes est une interface pour interagir avec un iPhone, pas un conteneur pur et dur. 

De deux, voilà ce que je te conseille: ouvre iTunes, vas dans l'iTunes Store, accède à ton compte et va dans ton panneau de contrôle ("Mon Compte") et clique sur "Supprimer toutes les autorisations" puis ré-autorise ton PC.
Ensuite, branche l'iPhone de ta femme, et fais une restauration complète (je te conseillerai de repartir à vide si possible, càd sans associer de restauration à partir d'une sauvegarde précédente de l'iPhone question de "reset total" mais c'est pas d'une grande nécessité).

Et dis moi sui quelque chose a changé ou pas.

PS: avant de faire le "grand ménage", essaie déjà de synchroniser ton iPhone pour voir si le message récurrent a disparu! 

Cordialement, MacU.


----------



## walterkermit (1 Janvier 2011)

ok merci pour ta reponse, tu est bien certain que si je desintalle itunes, je ne pers pas mes appli ?
En fait je telecharge beaucoup dappli gratos, j'en achete aussi certaines, mais regulierement je les suprime de mon iphone et je les garde ds mon itunes, au cas ou j'en ai besoin (pour les gratuites ponctuelles), donc ca m'embetterais de devoir les retelecharger alors quelles sont redevenue payantes.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h35 ----------




Macuserman a dit:


> Alors, je vais essayer de t'aider:
> 
> De un: non, si tu supprimes puis réinstalle iTunes, aucun des fichiers n'est perdu. Je le répète encore, iTunes est une interface pour interagir avec un iPhone, pas un conteneur pur et dur.
> 
> ...



merci a toi, au final ca a bien fonctionné !!!
J'ai pas fais la restauration complete  par contre, en plus le mess recurrent a disparu !!
Le ptit soucis c'est que je suis presque certain d avoir deja fait cette manip.....mais jl'ai surement mal faite, 

merci encore


----------



## walterkermit (2 Janvier 2011)

Mais le message recurrent revient qd meme


----------



## Macuserman (2 Janvier 2011)

C'est bizarre.
Juste une question; tu as fait bloquer le numéro UDID de l'iPhone 4 volé de ta femme?

Le message récurrent est celui qui te dit que tu as déjà autorisé 5 ordinateurs?


----------



## walterkermit (2 Janvier 2011)

Je ne sais pas ce qu'est ce nun UDID donc je ne l'ai surement pas fait.
Le mess recurrent est : 

QUOTE ""cet ordi nest plus autoriser a utiliser les applis  installe sur  l iphone de Kermit, souhaitez vous autoriser cet ordi a  utiliser les  articles achetes ds l itune store ?
Puis qd je clique sur "autoriser", il me redemande mon mot de passe itunes, puis je clique sur "autoriser" 
Et ensuite une nouvelle fenetre s ouvre "cet ordinateur est  deja  autorisé, en autosisant cet ordinateur , vous en avez autorisé un  sur  cinq 
 Et  a chaques fois que jle connecte c'est le meme cinema, alors qu avant il ne me demandait rien"


----------



## Macuserman (2 Janvier 2011)

Bon, ça a l'air un peu plus compliqué...
Je pense savoir ce que c'est.

Tu es bien sous Vista non?
Alors:
Quitte iTunes
Déconnecte ton iPhone.
Va dans C:/Programmes/iTunes 
Clic droit sur iTunes -> Propriétés / Onglet -> Compatibilité. 
Ensuite coche un truc du genre "Utiliser cette application en tant qu'administrateur". 

Ensuite:
Retire encore une fois l'autorisation de ton ordinateur quand tu relanceras iTunes.
Reconnecte ton iPhone et relance iTunes si pas automatique.
Teste la synchronisation...

Et quand il te le sera demandé; rentre ton mdp iTunes pour autoriser ton ordinateur (oui encore! ).

En attente de tes nouvelles, cordialement, MacU.


----------



## Rasfayox (4 Janvier 2014)

Edlihtam a dit:


> Coucou,
> 
> J'ai appelé Apple pour qu'il me dise d'ou venait le problème.
> 
> ...



Bonjour, 

J'avais le même problème que vous tous et en effet j'avais bien le dossier indésirable en question "adi". Je le supprime , éteins l'ordi mais il revient toujours. 

De plus, lors de la synchronisation, l'application se télécharge correctement mais une fois le téléchargement fini, l'application s'efface simultanément. Je ne comprends pas.

Merci de bien vouloir m'aider.

Bonne journée à tout le monde.


----------



## AgatheLB (20 Mars 2014)

Bonjour, 

Suite au vol de mon téléphone et à l'achat d'un nouveau je me suis retrouvée avec le même problème.
Impossible d'ajouter des applications sur mon iphone et Itunes m'affichait le même message "impossible d'installer les applications car votre ordinateur n'est pas autorisé" (je ne sais pas plus quels étaient les termes exacts).
J'ai aussi voulu supprimer le fichier Adi mais celui revenait dès que je ré ouvrait Itunes. Finalement grâce à d'autres forum j'ai trouvé la manipulation suivant : 
Une fois sur Itunes appuyez sur Alt
Puis aller dans l'onglet store
et cliquez sur "autoriser cet ordinateur".
Une fois la manipulation faites les applications se sont installées sans problèmes !
Jespère que mon message aura pu vous aider.
Bon courage !


----------



## ovanossar (29 Juillet 2015)

je suis le mouvement laisser a l'abandon depuis un ans et reviens avec le même problème que précédemment.
a savoir le fichier ADI résistant, le message demandant "choisissez compte > autoriser cette ordinateur" manipulation qui évidement ne fonctionne pas. et j'ai beau utiliser Alt de toutes les façon possible cela n’occasionne aucun changement.
je demande donc aimablement mais du plus profond de mon désespoir si qui que se sois a une solution avant que je n'appelle le servisse apple.
merci d'avance.


----------

